# Test drove the New Acura TL & also the BMW X3



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

First the *Acura TL* ... I test drove it twice, one dealer was with the salesman and today was another dealer and I drove by myself. Of course taking a car out by yourself is much better, I'd say I was out for about 20 minutes ... Maybe I am spoiled but I was not loving it. I usually am a huge Acura fan but the interior was kind of gloomy. The display's for the radio and climate control are not really too great looking, the use of blackish/greyish interior pieces added to the gloom and the overall layout while it would be great for a Honda Accord just wasn't luxurious enough for an Acura ... Also I felt the seats were actually a little tight fitting (which I've noticed in a lot of acura's), for some reason they want the side boolsters to hug around the upper body and I think they are trying to hard to achieve this. In my RX8 it's one thing but in a sporty luxury sedan it's just not comfy.

The engine was very good just like I expected, the car feels pretty fast. Torque steer was there but not nearly as bad as I was expecting fom all the write-ups. The suspension is very tight and the body roll is certainly at a minimal which was a pleasant surprise. Though over bumps the car doesn't thump the way it should, it felt like the ride was too hard and didn't absord the bumps well.

I wasn't too crazy about this car being an Acura, if it was a Honda Accord I would probably be jumping up and down because maybe my expectations would not be as high.

This will not be a car I will purchase ...

*The X3* ... My sister had her 330Ci in for service and they gave her a brand new X3 for a loaner ... All I can say is WOW !!! what a surprise, is this a sports sedan or what, it was the 2.5 liter and it felt pretty quick. The ride is definitely a little too hard and should be softened but otherwise this car felt exactly like a 325i. This little truck isn't too little on the inside either, in fact it was actually pretty big and it handled amazingly. This thing begs you to drive it and I definitely did !!! I was VERY impressed and considering I was taking it out and expecting to be disappointed I definitely wasn't ... this one I recommend !!!!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> this one I recommend !!!!


I do too!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> First the *Acura TL* ... I test drove it twice, one dealer was with the salesman and today was another dealer and I drove by myself. Of course taking a car out by yourself is much better, I'd say I was out for about 20 minutes ... Maybe I am spoiled but I was not loving it. I usually am a huge Acura fan but the interior was kind of gloomy. The display's for the radio and climate control are not really too great looking, the use of blackish/greyish interior pieces added to the gloom and the overall layout while it would be great for a Honda Accord just wasn't luxurious enough for an Acura ... Also I felt the seats were actually a little tight fitting (which I've noticed in a lot of acura's), for some reason they want the side boolsters to hug around the upper body and I think they are trying to hard to achieve this. In my RX8 it's one thing but in a sporty luxury sedan it's just not comfy.
> 
> The engine was very good just like I expected, the car feels pretty fast. Torque steer was there but not nearly as bad as I was expecting fom all the write-ups. The suspension is very tight and the body roll is certainly at a minimal which was a pleasant surprise. Though over bumps the car doesn't thump the way it should, it felt like the ride was too hard and didn't absord the bumps well.
> 
> ...


Shocked you liked the X3. I had an X3 6 spd for 3 days. I was so anxious to give that car back! I detested the xDrive system ... way too much fiddling with my power in corners. Also found the interior to be severely lacking. Those mesh things...yuck!


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> I was VERY impressed and considering I was taking it out and expecting to be disappointed I definitely wasn't ... this one I recommend !!!!


i had one as a loaner while waiting for my car to arrive, and i have to say, cheap interior bits aside, i was impressed. i would recommend it as well... let alone consider one as winter vehicle is i stayed in the midwest.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

See...all you gotta do is drive it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan- what did you like about the x3 more than a regular 325xi or 325i wagon?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

robg said:


> Alan- what did you like about the x3 more than a regular 325xi or 325i wagon?


For me it was the cool sunroof. That was the only bonus of the X3 3.0 over my ZHP.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Maybe I am getting old, but I'd purchase a TL and I will certainly purchase a TL in 2006 if Honda/Acura offers the RL's AWD system. :thumbup: 

As for the X3, :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> *The X3* ... My sister had her 330Ci in for service and they gave her a brand new X3 for a loaner ... All I can say is WOW !!! what a surprise, is this a sports sedan or what, it was the 2.5 liter and it felt pretty quick. The ride is definitely a little too hard and should be softened but otherwise this car felt exactly like a 325i. This little truck isn't too little on the inside either, in fact it was actually pretty big and it handled amazingly. This thing begs you to drive it and I definitely did !!! I was VERY impressed and considering I was taking it out and expecting to be disappointed I definitely wasn't ... this one I recommend !!!!


 :bigpimp: :thumbup: :fruit: :beerchug: :supdude:

See I am not :loco: after all


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> See I am not :loco: after all


Well, the jury is still out about that ... 

And it has nothing to do with your X3 purchase!

:bigpimp:

.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bigpimp: :thumbup: :fruit: :beerchug: :supdude:
> 
> See I am not :loco: after all


 That's crazy talk


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Sean said:


> As for the X3, :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


How long have you been behind the wheel of one? :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bigpimp: :thumbup: :fruit: :beerchug: :supdude:
> 
> See I am not :loco: after all


you've got to be a little crazy ... I mean after all you posted this message at 4:55 am:yikes:


----------

